# Cold, Wind, Rain and outside Potty Training!!!!!!!



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Boris is house trained now, with the one or two minor blips. I have been decorating our living room and he peed on one of the dust sheets the other day. As he was paper trained by the breeder I am sure he thought it was paper put there for his convenience.

This morning in the UK we have high winds, heavy rain and it's rather cold out there. Years ago when my Gt Dane was a very destructive puppy my husband build an outside Kennel that backs on to a covered yard near our kitchen. We had a stable door put int the kitchen with reinforced glass in the top - just in case. Well I could count on one hand the number of time Fergus used that Kennel. Danes are like Vs like to be with you.

As of this morning it now has a new use "Doggy Privy" ...with infra heating no less!!! This morning I opened the back door to let the dogs out and Boris took one look at the rain and wind and dashed into the kennel and peed. Well that wasn't too bad as we had removed the expensive waterproof tuffies bed we bought for the kennel. If that wasn't bad enough an hour later he asked to go out again - straight into the kennel and pooed. Fast asleep now


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Boris is no dummy!!

We've had a few very windy days here in Michigan, US. I mean, really, really windy! Willie doesn't care for it at all. I think it might interfere with his outdoor hearing.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's been very wet here in Melbourne for the last week. So Astro has taken to doing his business on the patio. It's outside sure, but, it means he doesn't have to get his feet wet on the cold wet grass


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie will not go out to potty if it's pouring even if she's been home all day holding it. I have to bring an umbrella with me and hold it above her so she doesn't get wet  She hates anything wet falling on her - shower, rain, sprinklers, snow. Oh well, the things we do for our Vs... :


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin HATES when its raining and windy out. He wants to go out, but then gets out there and realizes its miserable, then comes right back in. Then he wants to go out again. We play this game all night....


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't we all just know we bought posh dogs!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine will start out by tip toeing around, then one of them will bump the other and take off. This is a challenge for a game of chase. Next thing you know there is mud and water flying everywhere. I stand on the covered patio watching the show.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Gingernutter said:


> Don't we all just know we bought posh dogs!



Hahaha! That's brilliant! Had a good laugh!

When I first read the post I wanted to say "oh Elza is great she doesn't care about the weather at all, cold or warm she's out running. Until today!!! 
London, pissing down like ****, windy as ****, cold as ****. Try to send her out for a pee before her breakfast, she first run out but as soon as she realised it's raining she came back straight away. Sit down and just look at me " I'm not going out! " had to go out with her then she quickly peed and straight back inside. 
Unfortunately she still had to have a walk later on for her other business. So I went with my big umbrella and tell you what, she was the best behaved pup ever. Right on my heel! Lol. Trying to stay under my umbrella!!! 8) 
She wasn't impressed but still had a 20 mins walk in the park. She would go crazy in the house if she doesn't get any!


----------

